# Tokina 20mmm f/2 for E mount - new astro champ?



## YellowJersey (Dec 7, 2016)

Came across a review for the Tokina 20mm f/2 lens for Sony E-mount. 

http://www.stanmoniz.com/home/tokina-firin-20mm-review

Reviewer seems a little _too_ enthusiastic, so maybe take with a grain of salt, but his samples look pretty good, and the coma looks good in the pic he provided. I'd like to see how it compares to the Samyang 14mm 2.4 premium and the Laowa 15mm f/2, once they're all out.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 7, 2016)

YellowJersey said:


> Came across a review for the Tokina 20mm f/2 lens for Sony E-mount.
> 
> http://www.stanmoniz.com/home/tokina-firin-20mm-review
> 
> Reviewer seems a little _too_ enthusiastic, so maybe take with a grain of salt, but his samples look pretty good, and the coma looks good in the pic he provided. I'd like to see how it compares to the Samyang 14mm 2.4 premium and the Laowa 15mm f/2, once they're all out.



I'm with you; let's see how the Samyang 14mm 2.4 and the Laowa test out vs. this one. Also the Samyang 20mm 1.8. Nice to have these options, assuming they're all good.


----------

